# Flying with a pump



## helz95 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to New York with school next week, and I was planning on wearing my insulin pump but when we rang the American Airlines, they said that I'd need to turn it off during take off and landing, and some people thought that I wouldn't be allowed it on at all. 

I've never been abroad with an insulin pump, so I'm kinda scared aha..


----------



## shiv (Feb 10, 2011)

From what I recall, you shouldn't go through the metal scanners as the magnets can damage the pump - ring the airport and tell them and they should be happy to just swipe you over with a wand-y thing.

There's no reason you should have to turn it off at all. It's not emitting any kind of wave (unlike a sensor, which apparently does have to be switched off during take off and landing) - besides, are they aware you can't 'switch off' a pump?

Edit: you can also get a letter from your DSN/consultant stating it is a medical device that must stay switched on and attached.

If you look in your handbook I think there is a bit about flying, most handbooks have them as far as I know!


----------



## Cate (Feb 10, 2011)

I've flown with my pump (to Florida and back) with no problems.  The only thing you'll have to do I think is turn off any bluetooth function it uses (eg a remote control) for the duration of the flight.

My pump (medtronic) is fine going through the normal walk-through sensor thingys.  I got patted down and the lady felt the pump, I then got asked what it was, then escorted to a private room so I could show them.  I could have taken a same-sex member of my party with me, unfortunately only my husband was with me and he wasn't allowed to join me, but it only took a couple of minutes in total for an extra member of security staff to check it out and let me on my way.

Don't forget to  make sure all your supplies are in your hand luggage, and take more than you think you'll need, just in case!  And most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi

The airline are wrong, how odd they have said this.  I've flown to Florida a couple of times now with my daughter.   We went in December with Virgin.  I rang Virgin and they wanted the serial number  on the back of the pump which I gave.  They said it was no problem whatsoever.

I believe your pump will be perfectly save going through the airport scanners but I always tell them that Jessica has an insulin pump on and I'm not sure what would happen and they normally take her through the gate and use a hand held thing.  

Airlines have a long long long list of all medical equipment that can be used on board.  Your pump and sensor (if you have one) will be on that list.  You can use the pump and sensors without any problems, you just need clearance for the sensors and the airline can give you that.  They should just need the make and description and serial numbers on transmitter.

Tell them that under no circumstances can you turn off your pump at all.  You can tell them that you have been asking around and that all over airlines you have enquired allow pumps to be left on.   That would include Virgin, BA, North Western (I think that is another American one and if that is the right wording then that is one my friend flies with), Easy Jet and Ryan Air.

Re changing the time on the pump, do it mid flight maybe just before a meal and you can then deal with any blips with bolus' as and when you need them.   I would run a bit higher than normal, about 7, 8 or 9 so that you can avoid a hypo, it is not great to get a hypo in that confined space.

I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 11, 2011)

helz95 said:


> I'm going to New York with school next week, and I was planning on wearing my insulin pump but when we rang the American Airlines, they said that I'd need to turn it off during take off and landing, and some people thought that I wouldn't be allowed it on at all.
> 
> I've never been abroad with an insulin pump, so I'm kinda scared aha..



I wrote this for T2s but there are some relevant links: *Travelling With Type 2*

These are from the USA TSA site; TSA are the airport security people:
*Travelers with Disabilities and Medical Conditions*

*Diabetes *_Notify the Security Officer that you have diabetes and are carrying your supplies with you. The following diabetes-related supplies and equipment are allowed through the checkpoint once they have been screened:

Insulin and insulin loaded dispensing products (vials or box of individual vials, jet injectors, biojectors, epipens, infusers, and preloaded syringes;
Unlimited number of unused syringes when accompanied by insulin or other injectable medication;
lancets, blood glucose meters, blood glucose meter test strips, alcohol swabs, meter-testing solutions;
Insulin pump and insulin pump supplies (cleaning agents, batteries, plastic tubing, infusion kit, catheter, and needle); Insulin pumps and supplies must be accompanied by insulin.
Glucagon emergency kit;
Urine ketone test strips;
Unlimited number of used syringes when transported in Sharps disposal container or other similar hard-surface container.
Sharps disposal containers or similar hard-surface disposal container for storing used syringes and test strips.

Insulin in any form or dispenser must be clearly identified.

If you are concerned or uncomfortable about going through the walk-through metal detector with your insulin pump, notify the Security Officer that you are wearing an insulin pump and would like a full-body pat-down and a visual inspection of your pump instead.

*Advise the Security Officer that the insulin pump cannot be removed because it is inserted with a catheter (needle) under the skin.*
Advise the Security Officer if you are experiencing low blood sugar and are in need of medical assistance.

You have the option of requesting a visual inspection of your insulin and diabetes associated supplies. See the Medication section below for details._

The AA rules are a little less clear:

*Medical Devices*_To ensure the comfort of all its passengers, American Airlines accepts a variety of assistive devices for travel in the cabin, such as walkers, crutches, canes, braces as well as some types of ventilators and respirators. Please contact Reservations prior to your flight to provide a description of your device and get approval for transportation 
All approved assistive devices within the allowed size for carry-on baggage will be carried on free of charge 
Although it is safe to use battery-operated devices during the flight, most will need to be switched off upon take-off and landing. Please check with Reservations if you are relying on an assistive device that must be switched on at all times 
Please note that seat power ports cannot be used for assistive devices _


----------



## HelenM (Feb 11, 2011)

Google found this gem from Hawaiian airlines
Insulin Pumps:


> Insulin Pumps will be permitted for use while on board the aircraft provided  the insulin pump does not use a wireless glucose monitor.  Insulin pumps using wireless glucose monitors cannot be used on board the aircraft, these devices may be carried on the aircraft at no additional cost provided they fit securely beneath the seat, in the overhead compartment, or an additional seat may be purchased for large assistive devices



I'm just imagining the pump  that requires it's own seat


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2011)

HelenM said:


> Google found this gem from Hawaiian airlines
> Insulin Pumps:
> 
> 
> I'm just imagining the pump  that requires it's own seat



Hahaha I've never read anything so ridiculous.  I hope this is old and they have updated their info or will be updating it.   

Virgin were fantastic.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 12, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Hahaha I've never read anything so ridiculous.  I hope this is old and they have updated their info or will be updating it.
> 
> Virgin were fantastic.



I agree! What a load of "rubbish" shall we say!

Ive flown many times now with my pump and not had any bother. Do not remove your pump- you do not need to.

If I did use CGM I would turn it off, but thats the only thing I would do.

There is a medtronic card explaining that you are wearing a medical device for when you travel in the inside of the manual, take it with you. If you havent got it anymore, I would give your pump co a call and ask for them to send you one.


----------

